# Sexing Auratus



## OmerFriedman (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi

I have a green/black and a blue/black auratus. Both are what people would consider 'froglets'. Anybody have any definitive way to sex them? How about determining morphs?

Thanks
Omer


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Who did you buy them from, and what did they sell them as?


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Can we get some pictures?


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

Sexing probably isn't possible yet...


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

How old are they?


----------



## OmerFriedman (Mar 29, 2010)

I got them off of craigslist. The guy didn't know much about their sex but said that they were still quite young. Here are pictures of the blue one, I'll upload a picture of the green one later.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Mine were not sexable until a year old. The males are long and slimmer in build than the females who are rotund.

As juvies any sexing would be a guess.

-Beth


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Sexing these would be difficult until they near maturity. Sexual dimorphism in auratus isn't as apparent as it is in tincs. As for the morph, they look like standard blue and black. Nice looking frogs there!


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm so jealous, craigslist?! I've never been able to find any on craigslist, but then again, Tulsa doesn't have a huge market.

My auratus are 7 months and I still can't sex them, so just be patient.
Are you keeping your blue/black ang green/black together?

You should ask the person you got them from, where they got them from and how long they have had them. See if you can back track and get some answers.


----------



## OmerFriedman (Mar 29, 2010)

Finally got a picture of the green one up. the pic isn't great - can anyone tell what specific type of auratus it is?




for now the blue/black and green/black are together. from what i've been told, if they aren't old enough to be sexed then there isn't much danger of them stressing eachother out or mating

@bricespice - frogs on CL are very rare...gotta keep an eye open


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks like my green and black Costa Rica Auratus.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

its not a cr auratus...my guess is panama morph


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

They're Dendrobates auratus - without any lineage knowledge, you're not going to get anything but a best guess. 

They're nice looking frogs - enjoy them.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

It looks like there is some bronze in the "black", unless it's just the angle of the shot.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

OmerFriedman said:


> Finally got a picture of the green one up. the pic isn't great - can anyone tell what specific type of auratus it is?


Chances are that it is one of the generic "Panama green & black" imports. There are several green and black auratus populations that cannot be differentiated by phenotype, once the import or parent data is lost you are stuck with an unknown.


----------

